# 6.5" in 4x6 Place



## Dynasty (Dec 2, 2006)

Can someone tell me how I can replace my stock 4x6 speakers with 6.5.

Thanks!


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

make a baffle to fit the 4x6 slot but then cut a hole in the middle of the baffle to fit the 6.5 .


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

There are plenty of 6.5's whose magnets are under 4 inches in diameter


----------



## Dynasty (Dec 2, 2006)

Will I have to modify the door in order to make the new speakers fit?

Also, will these adapters work?

Adapters- http://cgi.ebay.com/6-speaker-adapt...3883642QQihZ014QQcategoryZ60208QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Lothar34 (Oct 6, 2006)

Should.
http://www.crutchfield.com/S-JUjNipMpJBe/cgi-bin/ProdView.asp?g=103200&I=120823300

You might want to call Crutchfield and see if they know how much depth you'd have if you use an adapter like that.


----------



## dawgdan (Aug 10, 2006)

http://www.msprotege.com/forum/showthread.php?t=123629472

This tutorial is for 5x7 speakers, but the same technique should apply.


----------



## Dynasty (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks for the link!

Now I am trying to decide if I should get the adapters on eBay or follow the steps in the link.

Also, wouldn't trying to fit 5x7 speakers in the 4x6 be alot easier than trying to fit 6.5's?

But I read the 6.5's are the best speaker size for SQ and midbass...


----------



## Dynasty (Dec 2, 2006)

I don't know if what size speaker to go with now. I know I have approx 3" of mounting depth to work with. I have been looking at 6.5s and some have less and some have more. I am now considering 5.25 speakers. Will 5.25 be easier to make fit in the 4x6 area?


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

I managed to fit the magnet of 6.5" in 4x6 cavity. The basket is sitting outside. Nothing bad, just some MDF work. BMW e28 by any chance?


----------



## Dynasty (Dec 2, 2006)

No Bimmer, it's a 2003 Chevy Malibu.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

"Will 5.25 be easier to make fit in the 4x6 area?"

Hard to tell. All you can hope for is sticking the magnet in that opening. They are all different: I've seen 5 1/4" with 3" magnets. Generally speaking 5 1/4" will have smaller magnet than 6.5", but OMG I love midbass of my 6.5"!


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

I was going to post a link to my tutorial but it appears that someone has already done so. Anyway, I think you will be hard pressed to find a 6.5" speaker that will fit into a 4x6 hole with only a 3/4" baffle. You would have better luck with 5.25" speakers.

It's not so much depth being the problem as it is the angle of the basket. With a 6.5" driver you would probably have to mount it over 2" from the metal to get the basket to fit in the hole. And of course, then you risk having the speaker hit the door panel as it plays.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

My ghetto temporary set up of 6.5" in 4x6" location:


----------



## Dynasty (Dec 2, 2006)

I am really considering 5.25 speakers now.

I cut out paper templates and compared a 5.25 and 6.5 speaker in to the stock 4x6 location and it seems making the 5.25 speakers fit will be much easier.


----------



## pontiacbird (Dec 29, 2006)

I have a 98 malibu, and I found it to be a whole lot easier to place 5.25 in the area....

I used a 1/2" piece of wood, and I had to cut part of the plastic 4x6 bracket inside the door. I plan on trying to fit a 6.5" speaker in the future, where i would have to grind down the top part of the 4x6 plastic baffle....since the basket would hit it.

I have pics of my setup, although the pics are not the finished pictures, they will give you a good idea of what to do......I will post up a link in a bit...

also, I used 3 of the 4 mounting holes of the previous 4x6 baffle to hold the wood baffle down, along with a bolt in the lower corner closest to the bottom corner of the door. i do plan on bolting the baffle to the door.

I found that the speaker tended to hit the grill, and to counter this, I put a couple 3/8" pieces of wood around the areas where the grill was closer, to push out the door panel a bit.

edit:
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/342358

remember to deaden around the baffle as well as behind it, in order to seal it, as I dont have it pictured, but it is done......


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

Dynasty said:


> I don't know if what size speaker to go with now. I know I have approx 3" of mounting depth to work with. I have been looking at 6.5s and some have less and some have more. I am now considering 5.25 speakers. Will 5.25 be easier to make fit in the 4x6 area?



Of course a 5.25 will be easier to fit, it's not that much bigger than the 4x6 hole you have.


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 7, 2005)

pontiacbird said:


> I have a 98 malibu, and I found it to be a whole lot easier to place 5.25 in the area....


If you have the V6 in that 98 Malibu get rid of it. They are ticking time bombs before your engine will take a **** on you. It happened to me and it sucks ass. If you want to know PM me.

Ryan


----------



## pontiacbird (Dec 29, 2006)

|Tch0rT| said:


> If you have the V6 in that 98 Malibu get rid of it. They are ticking time bombs before your engine will take a **** on you. It happened to me and it sucks ass. If you want to know PM me.
> 
> Ryan


i've got the 4 cylinder.....when i got it, i thought i'd save gas, but mileage is a steady 20-23 mpg.......better than my old sunbird's 4-cylinder, with 17-18 mpg


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 7, 2005)

pontiacbird said:


> i've got the 4 cylinder.....when i got it, i thought i'd save gas, but mileage is a steady 20-23 mpg.......better than my old sunbird's 4-cylinder, with 17-18 mpg


That's pretty crappy mileage for a 4 banger for either of those cars. I get around 17mpg and I have a full sized car with a V8! Oh a few other things to worry about with that 98 Malibu, one is the ABS breaks go out like crazy in the damn thing.. I got to the point were I didn't bother fixing them anymore, two is water is notorious for leaking into the rear tail lights and shorting them out and it costs $300+ to get it fixed, and three is sometimes the fan speed for the climate control fries out and only works on the two highest settings. The Malibu's are nice cars when they work but when they need fixing it's an expensive *****.

Ryan


----------



## pontiacbird (Dec 29, 2006)

|Tch0rT| said:


> That's pretty crappy mileage for a 4 banger for either of those cars. I get around 17mpg and I have a full sized car with a V8! Oh a few other things to worry about with that 98 Malibu, one is the ABS breaks go out like crazy in the damn thing.. I got to the point were I didn't bother fixing them anymore, two is water is notorious for leaking into the rear tail lights and shorting them out and it costs $300+ to get it fixed, and three is sometimes the fan speed for the climate control fries out and only works on the two highest settings. The Malibu's are nice cars when they work but when they need fixing it's an expensive *****.
> 
> Ryan


you basically summed it up.......

i've had the abs problem.....the light comes on....usually when its damp out, so it's gotta be some type of open connection on the outside of the car.....

i havent really had the fan speed problem, but that has happened intermittently, where i'd have my automatic start on, and when i would insert the key, the fan would shut off for a second, then start up......

as for the taillights, they are not leaky, also, i dont see why that is a 300$ job....you can seal them up yourself, and replace the fuse  

it's a good car for the money....i got it for 4 grand, with 44,000......it's decently quiet.....still gets good road noise on rough pavement, and that is with a large portion of the floor deadened, i'm not a fan of the cheap dashboard also, as well as the crappy transfer function regarding the subwoofers......


----------

